# Pop the Pig - a New Fun Game for Sale



## moore2me (Nov 29, 2009)

I was surprised to see *Pop the Pig * advertised on TV this morning. Sounds like a new bestseller family game (not). Made by Goliath. Below is a quote from their website,

"Everyone takes turns to roll the die to see how many chomps the pig will take. Push down the pig's head to chomp the burger. With every pump, the pig's stomach will get bigger, bigger, and bigger. But don't feed him too much because if he pops, you lose! " (end quote)

It looks like the piggie is fed little hamburgers. When the pig's belly gets too big, its belt gives way and the stomach pops.

Altho, I cannot find any direct reference by Goliath to fat folks, I can see this little game is borderline on being another way to "make fun of the fat person".

*Do 'youse guys have any thoughts on this new game?* 

View attachment pop the pig.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't really see it as making fun of the fat person, because A) we don't look like pigs and B) we don't eat til we pop...do we? Pigs are a notoriously fat animal that eats a lot of whatever.

What I do get from this is possibly teaching kids to be feeders, but even that could be a stretch. 

I'm not offended at all.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't find it offensive, but I do see it as a fetishmaker (tm). heheh


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 29, 2009)

Whoever invented this game should be tarred and feathered. Not only does it encourage meat-eating, but it is rampantly speciesist and an insult to Porcine-Americans everywhere.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm buyin it.....family fun for all


----------



## bradypig (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to be the pig!!


----------



## Zoom (Nov 29, 2009)

"Pop" the Pig? Is it insinuating the pig is some kind of zit? There's a stereotype of uncleanliness for ya.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Whoever invented this game should be tarred and feathered. Not only does it encourage meat-eating, but it is rampantly speciesist and an insult to Porcine-Americans everywhere.



Can we expect Porky, Hampton and Wilbur to stage a protest?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not offended but a little creeped out.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 29, 2009)

was hungry hungry hippo anti-fat?


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 29, 2009)

kayrae said:


> was hungry hungry hippo anti-fat?


No, but the theme song gets stuck in your head pretty easily... 

This game? Just a _leeettle_ bit uncomfortable. :blush:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2009)

Doesn't this belong on the EWB? 

My thoughts: It looks cute, easy to play, and fun. It will be under my son's tree on Christmas day.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 30, 2009)

They should make one "poop the pig" -where the pig eats lots of curries and spicey food and the first pig to shit himself loses! I would totally buy that!! Kids would LOVE it!!.... (Shit not included).

Oh..the shit could be chocolate sauce! I should really run to the trademark office straight away!!!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I don't find it offensive, but I do see it as a fetishmaker (tm). heheh



My thought exactly. People will buy this bad boy for all the wrong reasons. They'll be in line right behind the guys buying a gross of model airplane glue tubes...


----------



## mergirl (Nov 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I don't find it offensive, but I do see it as a fetishmaker (tm). heheh


indeed. I had 'kerplunk' as a kid and i have always had an overwhelming urge to pull straws out of people until marbles fall out of their arses. Now i know why!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2009)

fatlane said:


> My thought exactly. People will buy this bad boy for all the wrong reasons. They'll be in line right behind the guys buying a gross of model airplane glue tubes...



And behind me, as well. I'll be able to tell who's who by the twirly moustaches and evil glints in coal-black eyes.


----------



## merle234 (Dec 1, 2009)

What about this game?
http://www.ampgames.com/game/372/Feed-The-Pig.html


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 1, 2009)

i'm just a royalties magnet huh


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 1, 2009)

merle234 said:


> What about this game?
> http://www.ampgames.com/game/372/Feed-The-Pig.html



I knew this all seemed too familiar!


----------



## kayrae (Dec 1, 2009)

First couple of times sucked. My pig kept starving. Who knew that feeding means putting the food in the mouth?



merle234 said:


> What about this game?
> http://www.ampgames.com/game/372/Feed-The-Pig.html


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 1, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Whoever invented this game should be tarred and feathered. Not only does it encourage meat-eating, but it is rampantly speciesist and an insult to Porcine-Americans everywhere.



I'm more concerned with the next epidemic of cannibalistic suicide bombers it'll cause.


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I was surprised to see *Pop the Pig * advertised on TV this morning. Sounds like a new bestseller family game (not). Made by Goliath. Below is a quote from their website,
> 
> "Everyone takes turns to roll the die to see how many chomps the pig will take. Push down the pig's head to chomp the burger. With every pump, the pig's stomach will get bigger, bigger, and bigger. But don't feed him too much because if he pops, you lose! " (end quote)
> 
> ...



was this on the paysite board? if not, it would make for a great good-humored or fetish photo shoot! there is for sure a market.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 1, 2009)

Jes said:


> was this on the paysite board? if not, it would make for a great good-humored or fetish photo shoot! there is for sure a market.



If I had a chefs hat, vest and red gloves I would so do it for you Jes, lol.


----------



## Jes (Dec 1, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> If I had a chefs hat, vest and red gloves I would so do it for you Jes, lol.



you know, i would really love it if you did, D.  You could even title the photoshoot Pop the Pig! The gloves would make it!


----------



## merle234 (Dec 2, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I knew this all seemed too familiar!





kayrae said:


> First couple of times sucked. My pig kept starving. Who knew that feeding means putting the food in the mouth?



Yea it's a good game, I'd like to try it with a girl.
Anyone want to be feed until they explode like one of those pigs?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Yea it's a good game, I'd like to try it with a girl.
> Anyone want to be feed until they explode like one of those pigs?


*Giggles* Oh you.. 
Now i DO like asploding.. so i'm not saying no!


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 2, 2009)

it's like clips4sale but with better acting


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I don't find it offensive, but I do see it as a fetishmaker (tm). heheh



I agree.

I want it, though.


----------



## merle234 (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> *Giggles* Oh you..
> Now i DO like asploding.. so i'm not saying no!



Ok cool next time I'm in Scotland, I'll feed you until your stomach bursts.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Ok cool next time I'm in Scotland, I'll feed you until your stomach bursts.


I literally cannot wait. That sounds very erotic. I hope you know how to stitch people back together.. Or are you one of those scoundrels who pisses off while i am left holding in my intestines in the back of a taxi the morning after!!!!


----------



## merle234 (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I literally cannot wait. That sounds very erotic. I hope you know how to stitch people back together.. Or are you one of those scoundrels who pisses off while i am left holding in my intestines in the back of a taxi the morning after!!!!



lol don't worry I'll fix you afterwards.
But you're cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Yea it's a good game, I'd like to try it with a girl.
> Anyone want to be feed until they explode like one of those pigs?



yes, please! i will look very cute in a pig nose and little curly tail! oink!


----------



## merle234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> yes, please! i will look very cute in a pig nose and little curly tail! oink!



I can't go that far, I live in England.
Sorry.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

merle234 said:


> I can't go that far, I live in England.
> Sorry.


haha Jes.. tough luck!!!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

merle234 said:


> lol don't worry I'll fix you afterwards.
> But you're cleaning up the mess.


*swoon* 
You really are quite the ladies man!


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

merle234 said:


> I can't go that far, I live in England.
> Sorry.



I will come to you! Crawling on my fat little front and rear legs, if I have to! I am putting a funnel on my Amazon wishlist RIGHT NOW.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2009)

This thread is about to get moved, methinks...


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> I will come to you! Crawling on my fat little front and rear legs, if I have to! I am putting a funnel on my Amazon wishlist RIGHT NOW.



Well if you're crawling across the English Channel it'll only take you *checks watch* about 20 years to make it....so get goin lol


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Well if you're crawling across the English Channel it'll only take you *checks watch* about 20 years to make it....so get goin lol


If she was crawling across the English channel it would mean she would be french!! Ooo la la! Plus it wouldn't take that long. Also, i would recomend the channel tunnel.. Its only about half an hour by train!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> If she was crawling across the English channel it would mean she would be french!! Ooo la la! Plus it wouldn't take that long. Also, i would recomend the channel tunnel.. Its only about half an hour by train!



Why didn't I think of that? BRILLIANT!


----------



## Tau (Dec 2, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's like clips4sale but with better acting



Oh no you didn't!! Ahahahahaha!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Why didn't I think of that? BRILLIANT!


Cause you were busy thinking with your other brain!!


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2009)

you know what would be awesome? if someone could pop that pussy while popping that pig.

i wanna see that doodoo brown!


----------



## merle234 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> you know what would be awesome? if someone could pop that pussy while popping that pig.
> 
> i wanna see that doodoo brown!



I'll pop someone's pussy!
Whatever that means...


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2009)

merle234 said:


> I'll pop someone's pussy!
> Whatever that means...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf85UlP9g_g


----------



## merle234 (Dec 3, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf85UlP9g_g



Well that's boring.
In that case I'll just feed a girl until her belly pops and forget about her pussy.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 3, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Well that's boring.
> In that case I'll just feed a girl until her belly pops and forget about her pussy.



you are on the wrong board. how bout if we feed you til you pop. I bet it feels nice.


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Well that's boring.
> In that case I'll just feed a girl until her belly pops and forget about her pussy.



This is the premise on which the entire Library has been built!


if you were thinking you were going to shove food into her pussy 'til it actually popped, then I think you probably could do that. With enough dedication...and enough food, of course!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Well that's boring.
> In that case I'll just feed a girl until her belly pops and forget about her pussy.



What a charming thing to say. Wow. I'm hooked. Feed me, Seymour!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> This is the premise on which the entire Library has been built!
> 
> 
> if you were thinking you were going to shove food into her pussy 'til it actually popped, then I think you probably could do that. With enough dedication...and enough food, of course!



As open as I am to fetishes, the image of seeing a man shove food into a woman's leathery front-quarters just doesn't work for me.

I shall be haunted the rest of the day by that image, thank you very little lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters



Really? This is necessary to post? Really? 

Although, I suppose that a lot of people should actually be thanking you for posting it, in an indirect kind of way. Directly, too.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 3, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Well that's boring.
> In that case I'll just feed a girl until her belly pops and forget about her pussy.



This. !!!!!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 3, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters





KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters





KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters





KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters





KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters





KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters





KHayes666 said:


> leathery front-quarters



this is awesome


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 3, 2009)

merle234 said:


> I'll just feed a girl until her belly pops and forget about her pussy.



story of my life


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this is awesome



And, ditto.

Ditto.

Ditto.

Ditto.

Ditto.

Ditto....


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 3, 2009)

i'm not reading this but it is ego-assuaging to see blocked people who know they're blocked reply to my posts


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm not reading this but it is ego-assuaging to see blocked people who know they're blocked reply to my posts



Dan, you've made my afternoon.

First, you know, and I know, and pretty much everyone knows, that you haven't blocked me. 

Second, it's beyond sublime that you still feel the need to inform me and everyone else that you've blocked me. 

"I'm not seeing what you're writing, blocked person, but I think it's funny that you still continue responding to me even though you know I'm not seeing what you're writing, blocked person. Blocked! Person! BLOCKED!!!" 

This. Comedy Gold.


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> a woman's leathery front-quarters just doesn't work for me.



i use mine for a coin purse.


but let me ask this: are all female front-quarters leathery, or just those of fat women?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> i use mine for a coin purse.
> 
> 
> but let me ask this: are all female front-quarters leathery, or just those of fat women?


Oh!!! I thought he was talking about fucking a bull up the bum!! I should really read threads properly. I just see a users name and come to my own conclusions!.. yee haw!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> i use mine for a coin purse.
> 
> 
> but let me ask this: are all female front-quarters leathery, or just those of fat women?



No....depends on the girl. Some girls have the forrest, some girls have the desert. 

Take your pick, either way no food will be going in there. Yeesh


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## merle234 (Dec 4, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> you are on the wrong board. how bout if we feed you til you pop. I bet it feels nice.



Ok, but you're cooking.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh!!! I thought he was talking about fucking a bull up the bum!! I should really read threads properly. I just see a users name and come to my own conclusions!.. yee haw!



*It's all good MerGirl .. carry on... *:happy:


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 6, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Well that's boring.
> In that case I'll just feed a girl until her belly pops and forget about her pussy.



If "boring" is how you describe a video featuring 40 gorgeous girls shaking their massive butts and boob, then God help you.

If you'd prefer to feed a woman until she explodes over having access to her coochie, then may a good therapist help you.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *It's all good MerGirl .. carry on... *:happy:


Now..i wonder if Mr T is married..


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2009)

Are a lot of Dims guys afraid of the vagina? Seriously.


----------



## crystalayers1989 (Dec 7, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I don't really see it as making fun of the fat person, because A) we don't look like pigs and B) we don't eat til we pop...do we? Pigs are a notoriously fat animal that eats a lot of whatever.
> 
> What I do get from this is possibly teaching kids to be feeders, but even that could be a stretch.
> 
> I'm not offended at all.



I completely agree with you.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 7, 2009)

Jes said:


> Are a lot of Dims guys afraid of the vagina? Seriously.



Well that would explain a lot, now wouldn't it?


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 7, 2009)

_Are a lot of guys afraid of the vagina?_


----------



## kayrae (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope not :/


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 7, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> _Are a lot of guys afraid of the vagina?_



They will be after seeing _Teeth_.


----------



## Tau (Dec 8, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> They will be after seeing _Teeth_.



Um...What the fuck!? Has anybody seen this - I'm seriously curious.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> Um...What the fuck!? Has anybody seen this - I'm seriously curious.



I have.....I gave it 4 out of 10.

I'll still drill my way into the mine shift, movie doesn't bother me none.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 13, 2009)

Tau said:


> Um...What the fuck!? Has anybody seen this - I'm seriously curious.



I saw it right when it came out. It was really entertaining and awesome in some ways - creative concept. The thing about the vaginal teeth is that I don't think they bit off every penis that went in there, only ones that weren't welcome (rape, etc.). But it was a while ago, so I'm a little fuzzy on the exact details. 

Though I did see it with a guy - kind of on a date, and I think his reaction was not quite as "Oh that was so amusing!" as mine was. Go figure.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh!!! I thought he was talking about fucking a bull up the bum!! I should really read threads properly. I just see a users name and come to my own conclusions!.. yee haw!



Lmao! I wish I could rep you...


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 14, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> They will be after seeing _Teeth_.


This is where I come in singing "Vagina Dentata" to the tune of "Hakuna Matata".

You're welcome.

-Rusty


----------



## weetabix (Dec 18, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Not offended but a little creeped out.



It's like when you own a particular model of car, you see them everywhere having not noticed them before.

So is this Feederizm entering the mainstream or has it alweighs been there?

It's definately a fetish maker, as someone put it. 15 years from now we will have a new generation of Feedees who quote this toys as what switched them on.

Merry Christmas.
:eat1:


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 18, 2009)

weetabix said:


> It's like when you own a particular model of car, you see them everywhere having not noticed them before.
> 
> So is this Feederizm entering the mainstream or has it alweighs been there?
> 
> ...



The good news is 15 years from now, most of the people who complain about the "Pigs is Pigs" cartoons and "Pop the Pig" games that inspired the rest of us won't be around....meanwhile the games, cartoons and RV like picture sites will go on and on like they have been 

Merry x-mas indeed, I think my little cousins would like this game.


----------

